# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Du lịch, ăn và chơi ở Đà Lạt

## thuylatravel

*Du lịch Đà Lạt là thú vui của nhiều người khi xuân về.  Đến Đà Lạt ngắm hoa, cưỡi ngựa, leo núi và thưởng thức ẩm thực rừng núi  quả thực hấp dẫn vô cùng. Chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn những món ăn ngon, địa  điểm vui chơi giá rẻ để bạn thỏa thích vui chơi.*

*1. Đà Lạt có đặc sản gì?*
 - Lẩu Dê: Đây cũng là món khoái khẩu của du khách vì được thưởng thức món rau xanh Đà Lạt.
 Đầu tiên là Dê Lệ Dung (đường Hồ Xuân Hương và đầu 3 tháng 4), Phúc  Nguyên trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo (gần ngã 3 điện lực) và 32 Trần Hưng Đạo  Tp Đà Lạt, dê Phú (Hoàng Diệu), Diệu Thông (30/2 Trần Hưng Đạo, ĐT  3813240), dê Đại Lộc (29B Phan Bội Châu, ĐT 3820471) và quán dê Ngân  (đường Hai Bà Trưng).
 - Lẩu Bò: Tập trung trên đường Lê Quý Đôn, Nguyễn Thị Định, 71A đường 3/2.
- Atiso hầm giò heo: Một món ăn có thể gọi là đặc sản của Đà Lạt, có tác  dụng giúp khách ngủ ngon, lợi tiểu, mát gan tăng thêm sức khỏe khi nghĩ  dưỡng ở Đà Lạt. Nhưng món ăn này chỉ có ở các nhà hàng và chỉ ngon khi  vào trúng mùa Atiso (từ sau tết Âm lịch đến đầu mùa hè) và phải đặt  trước.
*Ăn khuya:*
 - Chợ Đêm Đà Lạt: Họp trước bãi đậu xe ngầm trên đường vào chợ Đà Lạt  từ 5h chiều đến 3h sáng hôm sau. Tại đây có các món chính lá bún giò,  cháo gà, cháo vịt, cơm, hủ tiếu, hải sản bình dân như nghêu, sò, ốc.  Quanh chợ đêm còn bán sữa đậu nành. Du khách cũng có thể ghé qua hẻm ấp  Ánh Sáng ở ngay bờ hố để tìm một tô bún Huế cay cay vì dân ở hẻm này đại  đa số là người Huế và một số món khác như cháo vịt, mì quảng, phở. Ngay  cạnh khu Hòa Bình (hẻm đường Tăng Bạt Hổ) cũng có các quán phở, hủ tiếu  mở cửa từ sáng đến hơn 12 giờ đêm; hoặc có thể đến quán Nga đường Nam  Ký Khởi Nghĩa ăn miến gà, xôi gà, phở gà.

Bánh tráng nướng là “đặc sản đêm” ở Đà Lạt

 - Cà phê: 2 nhà hàng bên bờ hồ Xuân Hương là Thủy Tạ và Thanh Thủy,  vào 2 tối cuối tuần nhà hàng Thủy Tạ có phục vụ du khách món “âm nhạc  dân tộc” và đàn dương cầm. Gần khu trung tâm có phố cá phê Nguyễn Chí  Thanh với gần 10 quán sát cạnh nhau như Gia Nguyễn, Why Not, Tình Cờ.  Riêng cà phê Tùng khu Hòa Bình là đặc trưng nhất Đà Lạt và ai cũng biết.

*2. Mua hoa Đà Lạt ở đâu?*
 Tại chợ Đà Lạt có hai dãy kios bán hoa tươi phía trước và bên hông  chợ, đại lý hoa Dalat Hasfarm số 16B đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, vườn hoa Đà  Lạt, trên đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. Hoa Lan có vườn “Langbiang Lan”  (42 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh, trên đường đi vào KDL Lang Biang, ĐT 0633821234);  Nghệ Nhân Cao Ngay (39 Đồng Tâm, ĐT 3821746) và Vườn Hoa TP Đà Lạt có  khu vực trưng bày, bán hoa phong lan, địa lan, hoa chậu và giống hoa.
 Ngoài hàng đặc sản là hoa, các loại mứt trái cây ở tầng trệt, tầng  lầu khu A của chợ là nơi bày bán hàng len và hàng thủ công mĩ nghệ. Chợ  Đà Lạt còn bán hàng lagim (rau, củ, quả) vào lúc nửa đêm đến lúc mờ sáng  trên đường vào chợ.

Con trẻ tự do trải nghiệm khi tham gia du lịch Đà Lạt


*3. Địa điểm nào nghỉ ngơi giá tốt?*
 Nếu bạn muốn thật sự ở và hưởng thụ cuộc sống như ở nhà mình thì bạn  nên thuê riêng một villa với diện tích từ 200 đến 1200m2. Thuê một villa  ở tất nhiên là tiện nghi hơn khách sạn thông thường rất nhiều và thực  tế nếu tính theo một gia đình thì chi phí lại rẻ hơn đáng ngạc nhiên,  chỉ từ 150k/người.
 Thuê riêng một villa bạn được trọn quyền sử dụng toàn bộ ngôi nhà  trong thời gian thuê với đầy đủ tiện nghi như phòng ốc sạch sẽ, bình  nóng lạnh, máy sấy tóc, bàn ủi, tủ lạnh, TV, wifi, lò BBQ, bếp và tiện  nghi nhà bếp, 1 xe gắn máy để đi chợ. Cả gia đình sẽ tha hồ nghỉ ngơi  một cách riêng tư, tự do và thân mật.

*4. Nhà hàng ở Đà Lạt phục vụ món ăn ngon*
 Các nhà hàng Hoàng Lan, Đông Á (đường Phan Đình Phùng), Vạn Huê Lầu,  Hương Ca (Trần Phú), Như Ý cũ (11 Nguyễn Trãi), Không Tên (Triệu Việt  Vương), Cối xay gió (Trần Phú), Nhà Tôi (01 Thông Thiên Học, ĐT  3560056), TM (15A Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, ĐT 3837464); Đệ Nhất (9/1 Phù  Đổng Thiên Vương, ĐT 3822181), Hồng Thanh (17 Phủ Đổng Thiên Vương, ĐT  3822764), Hồng Vân (45B Đinh Tiên Hoàng, ĐT 3822717), Ớt Đỏ (30 Đinh  Tiên Hoàng, ĐT 3837466), Ngọc Dunh (9B Đinh Tiên Hoàng, ĐT 3828664),  Hồng Loan (03 Lê Thị Hồng Gấm, ĐT 3830068), Miền Tây (29 Phan Bội Châu,  ĐT 837981), Hoàng Anh Gia Lai mở cửa tận khuya.


 Để đặt tour du lịch Đà Lạt và thỏa thích vui chơi, bạn vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé*
 117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
* ĐT:* (08) 3840 5160 – 3840 5161 – 3514 4132
*Hotline:* 0919 100 864

----------

